# worlmark on ebay



## chexchy (Oct 27, 2015)

I found some worldmark points resale on ebay for a couple thousand dollars.  Is it a good deal?  should I take over these points?  How do they treat resale point compare to the retail points?  I kind a like worldmark for their locations but I don't know if I will fall into another dead end deal like other timeshare.
Pls advice.
thanks


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 27, 2015)

here is a great thread that mentions many of the features of worldmark...

i am sure you will find that the insane savings buying resale will more than make up for any difference vs retail.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=184825


----------



## geist1223 (Oct 27, 2015)

*Worldmark on Ebay*

As with many time shares there are several differences between Developer WM Points and Secondary Market Points. Secondary Market Points can not directly access Worldmark South Pacific Resorts (Australia and New Zealand) but you can try for a Trade thru RCI, you have to pay for WIFI Access, you cannot directly access Wyndham Resorts thru Wyndham Pass, etc. But the price difference is hugh. So as, long as you are more than satisfied with access to the 70 or so Worldmark Resorts it is the way to go.


----------



## ronparise (Oct 27, 2015)

dont assume that the current bid has anything to do with where this auction might close. The serious bidders wont bid until the last few seconds. 

I dont know what you mean when you say "I don't know if I will fall into another dead end deal like other timeshare." but I will say ebay is like the wild west, very few rules, and lots of bad guys. 

Do your due diligence ahead of time. Know the product and know your seller, at least by reputation.


----------



## taterhed (Oct 27, 2015)

If you get serious, PM me and I'll give you some advice on sellers and expected pricing. I've been lurking fur a long while waiting to pounce on a second small account for trading/bonus time etc...  The eBay thing goes all over the map and you could easily get taken for a ride. There are also a number of non-ebay sellers who'll provide you with less angst and only slightly higher prices.  Another point:  WM trades thru II and RCI and this opens up a large number of resorts.  Unless you are planning to make the Pacific your new playground, that issue is somewhat moot.  You can, of course, buy Pacific club points resale as well.  There is a section on TUG with lots of advice and links to the WM forums and TUG-reccomended resellers as well.

Again:  unless your familiar with the true value of WM points, I wouldn't bid on any ebay auctions untill I knew what I was doing.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## presley (Oct 27, 2015)

chexchy said:


> How do they treat resale point compare to the retail points?



They have about the best customer service I've experienced with any timeshare. In addition to the other things already mentioned, resale owners do not get access to RCI points. I am a resale owner and have been very happy.


----------



## taterhed (Oct 27, 2015)

taterhed said:


> If you get serious, PM me and I'll give you some advice on sellers and expected pricing. I've been lurking fur a long while waiting to pounce on a second small account for trading/bonus time etc...  The eBay thing goes all over the map and you could easily get taken for a ride. There are also a number of non-ebay sellers who'll provide you with less angst and only slightly higher prices.  Another point:  WM trades thru II and RCI and this opens up a large number of resorts.  Unless you are planning to make the Pacific your new playground, that issue is somewhat moot.  You can, of course, buy Pacific club points resale as well.  There is a section on TUG with lots of advice and links to the WM forums and TUG-reccomended resellers as well.
> 
> Again:  unless your familiar with the true value of WM points, I wouldn't bid on any ebay auctions untill I knew what I was doing.
> 
> ...




RCI weeks yes, points no. It's also a bit convoluted. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

